# 5 baby male dumbo rats for adoption in Nashville area



## Andrew21 (May 16, 2013)

My pet dumbo rat had an accidental litter recently, and I am unable to keep all the babies. I'd like to put 5 of the 6 babies up for adoption. All 5 are males, I will be keeping the lone female. I won't adopt them out until they have been weaned from their mother, which should only be a few more weeks. Please let me know if you're interested and in the middle Tennessee area. Thanks.


----------

